# Game (final): Violin concertos 1900+



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Here are our top 10 violin concertos composed between 1900 and now:
> 
> 01 Prokofiev - Violin Concerto no. 2 in G minor, op. 63 (1935)
> 02 Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 (1904)
> ...


----------

